# handyman special



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

house in need of tlc and some basic repairs, but very liveable.

4.9 acres, fenced and crossfenced.

2 barns. 

55k

40 minutes west of tulsa, ok.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

any pics


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

my mom lives out by tulsa, can you tell me the sq ft of house, and how many baths, beds, basement/crawl, siding wood/vinyl/ brick, is there is cellar, basic things that would need fixed?? this sounds just in our price range and just the right amt of acrage. taxes per year?


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

More info please and pics if possible!


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

the bathroom floor needs to be replaced and we were planning to replace the bathtub and sink/counter. the hot water heater is new, this year. the a/c is 7 yrs old, furnace was replaced last year and it gets hot and cold like it should now. there is a well, but the pump needs replaced, on city water. all electric. laundry room needs new flooring. there is one small closet in one bedroom, the laundry room (where almost all hanging clothes we have are stored) is accessed by walking thru another bedroom, the third bedroom is by the bathroom. couple of years ago we put in a half bath that still needs to trim work done. there is a pantry. this house is two trailers that were put together and rocked around completely. we have regular house insurance. one large picture window was replaced last year with 2 smaller regular double hung windows, after my son crashed thru the picture window. there is another picture window in the kitchen that needs to be replaced-all the windows need to be replaced. needs new flooring throughout. needs painted throughout. there is a regular sink in the kitchen, with a small sink on another wall, next to the dishwasher. square footage about 1200, give or take. a small storage area on both ends of the house, accessed from outside. 
there are 3 separate pasture areas, which do need work. we have dairy goats in one. we have used another for hog pasture, that fence needs repair. 

this area is growing, a new superwalmart is going in, but it won't be the huge ones, a smaller one. there will be 2 choices for groceries when it opens, should be this summer. 2 feed stores, college 45 min west in stillwater and several in tulsa/sand springs. the schools are decent and we have had very little problem with them. several restraunts/fast food joints, hardware store, actual shopping opportunities for farm type stuff within 30 minutes west, east, or south. working on pictures.


----------

